# Feeler out there for work in NE PA



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm located in the Wilkes Barre, PA area and looking to see if there is anybody on this site in my area looking for subs for the upcoming season. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You'd do better to list what kind of truck/plow, and other equipment you have as well as how much experience and a phone number.


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

BP73;1820743 said:


> I'm located in the Wilkes Barre, PA area and looking to see if there is anybody on this site in my area looking for subs for the upcoming season. Thanks in advance.


Post ur number I will call u I tried to pm u but link wouldn't work


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

mtnbktrek;1831827 said:


> Post ur number I will call u I tried to pm u but link wouldn't work


For some reason I got an email saying I had a pm but it's not there -let me know


----------

